# Advice needed please!



## kaylahfaye (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! I hope that someone can help me out. See I have a Blotched Blue tongue. Whose my baby! Anyway I've been thinking of some ideas for her cage. I'm pretty handy with things so I want to make a little corner hide for her. Now I'm just a bit confused on what timber I can use to make her hide. HELP! Also I came across this, it's suppose to be for a guinea pig and I want to know would be able to have it in her tank. It's a tunnel made from sea grass...


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 2, 2017)

As long as it sits on the ground it should be ok.


----------



## MzJen (Oct 3, 2017)

Use marine ply for the timber as is already water resistant you can stain or pAint if desired.


----------

